
Sweet-expressions (t-expressions) - mabynogy
https://srfi.schemers.org/srfi-110/srfi-110.html
======
andreasgonewild
"Recently, using indentation as the sole grouping construct of a language has
become popular".

Given that popularity doesn't say a peep about merits, it's worthless as an
indicator of where to go. There are plenty of good reasons to not treat
indentation as syntax. One of the more enjoyable aspects of Lisp is that that
grouping is obvious, especially given an editor that knows how to count
parens.

